# Fish Cleaning Station



## fishdoc (Apr 1, 2014)

Been reading the forum for a while now and got a kayak last year because of it, just finally decided to post. Anyways I live in a condo and was wondering if any boat ramps have a fish cleaning station as cleaning fish at a condo is frowned upon or incredibly smelly/messy inside. Obviously not one to just throw the guts on the ground at a random boat ramp.

Also thinking about going out later this afternoon for trout/reds. Any in the sound in good numbers yet or better to stick towards the river mouths?

Thanks


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Silence....



Really, I don't have any off the top of my head. We set a big one up at the house. The condo we work at has a marina with a smaller station we bought and set up. But technically, it's illegal to discard the refuse into the Alabama state waters... There was a question last year on here about someone setting up a cleaning station "for hire" at marinas or boat ramps... Don't recall the details or what came of it?

We kayaked and fished around for years- great fun. You'll love it. Sold them- hadn't used them since we got the boat. Hope I don't regret that later. Be sure to share your adventures with us!
Sorry I couldn't be of any help on the cleaning thing....


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

So what do you do with your refuse after you've cleaned fish?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Put the guts, carcass, etc. in a garbage bag and tie it off. Then throw it in a dumpster.


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

I put the guts/carcasses in plastic bags, in the freezer until trash day. That way my trash can stink don't get too bad to stand. Clean your fish in the sink, and put the refuse in a walmart bag, then into the freezer until trash day. Or just use a board on the ground outside near a hose and do the same thing with the trash.


----------



## jetajockey (Jun 6, 2011)

It's a bit more work, but if you have access to a yard/garden, start composting it. It's as easy as making a small dedicated area, digging a hole, and throwing it in there along with plant matter, etc.

Be sure that it's covered well with leaves/dirt/etc so no smell gets out.
It takes a while to break down really good, but it's an awesome fertilizer and if any family/friends are gardeners they'll treat it like gold.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

MrFish said:


> Put the guts, carcass, etc. in a garbage bag and tie it off. Then throw it in a dumpster.


Not that anyone I know would break the law (knowingly), but I've seen a few people toss their fish guts into the water....
I suppose the legislature determines it would be better that we smell up our trash cans and dumpster rooms with it than possibly attract any sharks or otherwise "pollute" our inshore waterways with it. :001_huh:
That pretty much sums it up... We have a bait freezer, so anything we don't recycle for chum or crab traps goes into a bag in the freezer until trash day. I know that not everyone has that extra capacity and doesn't want to smell up their frozen dinners or eggo waffles with it...


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

My problem is that we rent a house for a week with only a residential size fridge and no extra space in the freezer. Last year we caught a nice red on our 2nd day and it was pretty dang ripe by Friday. Even with a garbage bag we had lots of flies and the stank was nasty.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Get you a crab trap and recycle it! At least then you couldn't be accused of "discarding"


----------



## yak_n_mike (Apr 29, 2012)

Can you freeze it into blocks for chum? Or are the remnants not a fish attractant?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

yak_n_mike said:


> Can you freeze it into blocks for chum? Or are the remnants not a fish attractant?


You could run it through a grinder. It would work better than nothing, I imagine.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

yak_n_mike said:


> Can you freeze it into blocks for chum? Or are the remnants not a fish attractant?





> My problem is that we rent a house for a week with only a residential size fridge and no extra space in the freezer.


Doesn't look like freezing it is an option for everyone... And there is still the thing of not wanting your frozen biscuits tasting like last weeks catch.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Get you one of those white plastic folding tables from walmart for like $30. Clean the fish on site and throw the left overs back in the water...if youre not in an area popular with swimmers! Only bad thing is you wont have freshwater but hey, its better then nothing.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

JD7.62 said:


> Get you one of those white plastic folding tables from walmart for like $30. Clean the fish on site and throw the left overs back in the water...if youre not in an area popular with swimmers! Only bad thing is you wont have freshwater but hey, its better then nothing.


Just make sure the MP aren't around....


----------



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

My ramp has a dumpster and I put the carcasses in a bag and bring them there. But any dumpster will do.


----------



## fishdoc (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks for the ideas, I have seen a few boat ramps in other places that had cleaning stations with sinks etc just none around here and was just curious. I have been fileting them onsite and putting the scraps in random peoples crab traps. Taking one crab per fish for my troubles of course :whistling:. 

Actually I have just bringing them inside and cleaning them in the kitchen sink. Works fine for trout but those other guys with scales can make a mess. Unfortunately my condo doesnt really have a convienant water hose to use outside. I image id get funny looks if I used the water hose on the boardwalk going to the beach :yes:.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

My wife got me one of these for Christmas. http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops-Folding-Processing-Table/product/1309191635/, and our house is right on the beach, so cleaning isn't an issue. Don't have room in my car for a crab trap. Anyone around fort Morgan need crab bait last week in June?:blink:


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

badonskybuccaneers said:


> Just make sure the MP aren't around....


Why?


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

JD2694034 said:


> Why?





badonskybuccaneers said:


> ... technically, it's illegal to discard the refuse into the Alabama state waters...


Not sure about Florida-but depending on your location and local laws / ordinances...


----------

